# Aiuto plugin video firefox

## Raffo

Scusatemi ragazzi, ma questo topic è un po' da niubbo. Mi servono tutte le informazioni che mi potete dare per configurare al meglio il mio browser per vedere video in streaming su internet... cosa mi consigliate di usare??

Vorrei fare anche un'altra domanda: flash per linux è fermo al 7?? Come faccio per i siti che necessitano flashplayer8?? 

Anticipatamente grazie di tutto   :Wink: 

p.s. come si chiama quel tool che permette di leggere una descrizione delle use disponibili per un pacchetto??

----------

## Ilvalle

ciao io uso il plugin di mplayer, è anche nel portage ma richiede mozilla, se non sbaglio...

Di sicuro c'è qualcosa di meglio senza dubbio...

```
ada ~ # eix net-www/mplayerplug-in

* net-www/mplayerplug-in 

     Available versions:  3.21 3.25

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://mplayerplug-in.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         mplayer plug-in for Gecko based browsers

```

valle

----------

## Dece

Si mplayerplug-in ha mozilla o firefox come dipendenza: anche se si usa l'ebuild binario di firefox, purtroppo cercherà di compilare mozilla lo stesso: a questo punto ho pensato che se proprio dovevo compilarmi mozilla, tanto valeva compilarsi firefox e usare quello al posto di firefox-bin  :Wink: 

----------

## makami

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> Scusatemi ragazzi, ma questo topic è un po' da niubbo. Mi servono tutte le informazioni che mi potete dare per configurare al meglio il mio browser per vedere video in streaming su internet... cosa mi consigliate di usare??
> 
> Vorrei fare anche un'altra domanda: flash per linux è fermo al 7?? Come faccio per i siti che necessitano flashplayer8?? 
> 
> Anticipatamente grazie di tutto  
> ...

 

penso che mplayerplug-in sia il migliore (anche se a me ha sempre dato qualche problema..)

dovrebbe funzionare anche kmplayer e kaffeine-mozilla-plugin

se ti serve l'8 mi sa che non c'è nulla da fare..

per le use: euse -i nomeuse   

mi pare sia in gentoolkit

----------

## knefas

Io uso mplayerplug-in, ma spesso ottengo risulati migliori copiando l'URL e leggendo da mplayer (non plug-in).

Per flash non c'e' storia, sembra che Macromedia rilascera' (se e quando) direttamente l'8.5 per Linux, ma cmq non ci sara' nessuna versione 8.

----------

## misterwine

 *Quote:*   

> Io uso mplayerplug-in, ma spesso ottengo risulati migliori copiando l'URL e leggendo da mplayer (non plug-in). 

 

Magari non molto comodo, ma fattibile   :Laughing:  ... e risolve senza dubbio qualche problemino del plugin di mplayer per mozilla, anche se non ne ho avuti molti. Se non mi sbaglio ci dovrebbe essere anche un plugin di gxine:

http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#gxine

... forse forse anche per il player Vlc, ma non vorrei dire una cavolata!

Comunque penso che la scelta del plugin dipenda dal player che uno utilizza... se usi mplayer per visualizzare file video, non vedo il motivo per cui usare un plugin di un altro player multimediale! Io uso mplayer con il suo plugin su mozilla e mi trovo veramente bene.

----------

## Dece

 *knefas wrote:*   

> Io uso mplayerplug-in, ma spesso ottengo risulati migliori copiando l'URL e leggendo da mplayer (non plug-in)

 

Infatti se ci si imbatte in url che ad esempio contengono "&", mplayerplug-in lo interpreta male e fa partire processi in background anzichè riprodurre il video  :Smile: 

----------

## Raffo

mi affiderò a mplayer allora... speriamo bene ^_^

----------

## Onip

anche totem ha un plugin per mozilla, basta avere l'apposita USE attivata (nsplugin). Detto questo, l'ultima volta che l'ho provato non mi era piaciuto tantissimo

Byez

----------

## kaosone

mplayer connectivity , scegli tu il lettore e lui non fa altro che collegarti il video nel browser al lettore scelto 

e' un extension di firefox

----------

## lavish

io vedo i siti in flash 8 su linux... la soluzione è delle peggiori però   :Embarassed:  IE6 + flashplayer con wine (mi serve IE per testare i miei siti, quindi visto che che c'ero ho messo anche il flashplayer   :Crying or Very sad:  )

----------

## Raffo

che soluzione triste però  :Sad: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *kaosone wrote:*   

> mplayer connectivity , scegli tu il lettore e lui non fa altro che collegarti il video nel browser al lettore scelto 
> 
> e' un extension di firefox

 DAVVERO NOTEVOLE   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Shocked:   :Very Happy: 

Ed ha una perfetta traduzione in ita [non che mi serva, ma fa piacere]

----------

